

Adventures in High Speed Networking on Azure - rescendent
http://www.ageofascent.com/azure-cloud-high-speed-networking/

======
rikkus
Any code available to play with? Looks very impressive!

~~~
Nexxxeh
Are you talking the network code, or playing? For the latter, by the looks of
it, there's a free-for-all alpha playtest every month.

Not sure I've presently got a client that will play it sufficiently well to do
it justice, but it looks like fun. If you click the banner back to the
homepage on the site, there is a YouTube video of one of the previous tests,
along with the date and time of the next one.

